# Any guesses on my new pup's breed?



## knm (Jul 4, 2013)

We just adopted out first dog last week, and he's a total dreamboat. The shelter was advertising him as a Spaniel mix, but because of his long legs, pointed ears, and bushy tail, I don't really see it. I was thinking maybe a sheltie/papillon mix? Any other ideas?


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

I think you're right. I definitely see Sheltie/Papillon mix. Your dog is very cute and good job to you for rescuing him! By the way, what's his name?


----------



## knm (Jul 4, 2013)

Thanks so much! We couldn't be any happier with him. His name is Maximus, Vice President of Sales, but we call him Max. :]


----------



## AlbertaLab (Feb 13, 2013)

he's so cute!


----------



## SnapV (May 14, 2013)

He's adorable  and yes I definitely see papillon at least.


----------



## Vicky88 (Jan 29, 2012)

He is so cute!.


----------



## BrittanyG (May 27, 2009)

Wow it's Kylie's brother!

I see Pap, not sure what else is in there.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

I think it's Kylie with legs and bigger, is what I think.







. 










Which is less than helpful, since we haven't the foggiest idea what she is, besides smart, drivey, and loud.


----------



## ColorMePaisley (Jul 1, 2013)

Oh so cute!


----------



## rexian (May 5, 2013)

If he already got the best seat in the house and the best viewing position on the sofa, I think I know what breed that is. It's called Lovebug. Now, if he wiggles his whole butt when you come back home, you can be sure that it's a Lovebug Wigglebutt. And as the name suggests, he is adorable. Good luck to your doggy for a very happy and safe doggy life. And many thanks to you for saving him.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

OMGoodness! Sooooo cute! I think you are right! It is Kylie's cousin!


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Hmm I've known a few Sheltie pap mixes and they looked quite different. I have no idea with your dog but its very cute!


----------



## Kayla_Nicole (Dec 19, 2012)

Ahhh! I love him!


----------

